# WhiteRIP Review - Awesome Prints!



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

For the past 3 months or so I've been using WhiteRIP as my primary RIP on my R1800 based DTG printer. I wanted to share a print that I did yesterday that came out awesome. I have a lot more prints...

Time Lapse video; https://youtu.be/ON_2g69Qees

As for a review of WhiteRIP, I have to say it's one of the best RIP's I've used so far. It's been a little tricky to get the color profiles perfected but the control the software give you is amazing! Prior to WhiteRIP I was using EZ Artist and EK Print Studio on my R1800.

WhiteRIP Tech support has been great, very open to my feedback and questions. There one-pass print option works awesome, I very rarely use two-pass printing anymore.

WhiteRIP has a feature called "pass optimization" that prints in a very unique way, where you normally would see narrow band for each pass of your underbase it's more of a gradual fade. This feature has basically completely removed ink starvation as an issue and has let me print with a 85% complete printhead...as in a 15% of the white nozzle were missing, and I was still getting a perfect print!

I could say more good things about the software...ask question or if you are considering or looking for a RIP, PM me and I'll answer any question based on my experience so far.

I run my shop with my wife and she is was very skeptical about switching RIP's...and after 2 days with WhiteRIP (no knowing there company slogan) She said "I really love this DTG printer again".

WhiteRIP didn't pay me or give me anything to write this post! RIPs are a very touchy thing so I wanted to be sure I knew the software before I shared my feedback. This is honest feedback from a real user.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Good prints. Do you still have the IA ink in your printer?


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Island Designs said:


> Good prints. Do you still have the IA ink in your printer?


Not in that printer...I've got Firebird in this machine for now. I've been testing the IA ink in the Viper.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

RobP614 said:


> Not in that printer...I've got Firebird in this machine for now. I've been testing the IA ink in the Viper.


I used Fire Bird but found I do head cleanings every 8-12 prints. I only used it about a month and had to change print head, dampers and capping station. That's why I waited for others to use the IA first and even printed an 50 pcs order at the dealers before using it in my printer. I been using IA for a little over a month now and so far I'm impressed.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

With WhiteRIP on this machine I can print 20 shirts run a nozzle check and have 90+% of my white still there. I haven't done enough of a production run with IA to review at that level.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

RobP614 said:


> With WhiteRIP on this machine I can print 20 shirts run a nozzle check and have 90+% of my white still there. I haven't done enough of a production run with IA to review at that level.


Strange--. After 20shirts printer still has to have 100% nozzles open. 20is next to nothing. Of course RIP has nothing to do with clogging. All about INK and Machine.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

20 was a relative number that was comparative to the job that I had pictures of...my initial post was more for the rip then the ink. Just wanted to share how WhiteRIP was working our for me.

And share a fun time lapse....we also did one for 3 hours...but I didn't like the angle, back of the shop was to messy...lol


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

What's the pricing on WhiteRip?


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Depends on the printer model...


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an idea is all I'm looking for. Say a diy 2000/3000 or any model really


----------



## Andres45 (Sep 19, 2017)

WhiteRip Problem "Passes" Sincroprint 





















I'm testing the demo version of whiterip and the syncoprint function, but I believe the program is bugged

I select to pass 2x the white and 2x the color synchronized, but, it only passes once white and 1 color, and creates copies (print queue) of the new passes, this would be like a "simple copy"

is that so? Can not pass 2x the white and 2x the color in the sincroprint mode?


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

the *sincroprint mode* allows the machine to print white and color at the same time. *The number of passes that you set is mainly used in the NORMAL printing* where you might want to print, for example, the white underbase two or three times before printing the color.


Andres45 said:


> WhiteRip Problem "Passes" Sincroprint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andres45 (Sep 19, 2017)

evnetwork said:


> the *sincroprint mode* allows the machine to print white and color at the same time. *The number of passes that you set is mainly used in the NORMAL printing* where you might want to print, for example, the white underbase two or three times before printing the color.



I bought version 6.0.0 Full with key 1584, apparently this version is not accessing the whiterip servers anymore, I can not download the full drive, Could you help me, please? 

*Print
i.imgur.com/i9sIsjM.jpg*

And if you have possibility to upgrade my version without having to buy a new program, as this is limited to 1400, I need to L1800 or L1400HQ


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

i have sent you the link for the latest version, to change the printer model you need to contact your reseller.



Andres45 said:


> I bought version 6.0.0 Full with key 1584, apparently this version is not accessing the whiterip servers anymore, I can not download the full drive, Could you help me, please?
> 
> *Print
> i.imgur.com/i9sIsjM.jpg*
> ...


----------

